# se décliner



## Inaxio L

Salut! Je suis en train de traduire un texte portant sur l'art et la préoccupation du fait qu'il est en train de devenir marchandise. Je ne sais pas comment traduire " se décliner" ici: decaer de ferias a bienales y a galerías???

Merci

En ce qui concerne l’art, se décliner de foires en biennales et en galeries, être côté, hiérarchisé et transnational


----------



## Tina.Irun

No creo que "se décliner" signifique aquí decaer.En mi opinión, significa "*difundirse/darse a conocer*".

Recuerdo que se dice: "veuillez décliner votre nom".


----------



## Inaxio L

Gracias Iglesia


----------



## Paquita

"Se décliner" se refiere a los cambios de terminaciones que puede sufrir una palabra latina... Significa que el arte se repite de bienal en galería con mínimos cambios...Cada vez el mismo, pero cada vez distinto...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Comme vous le savez _décliner _en forme pronominale n'est pas très courant en français et dans le cas de _se présenter_ il n'est pas pronominal non plus.
La seule définition que nous donne le CNTRL (page 3) pour la pronominal est celle-ci:





> (Pouvoir) être énoncé selon un paradigme dans ses diverses variantes formelles.


Domaine de la linguistique donc.

Adapté à cette phrase je pense que cela signifie qu'afin de devenir un bien de consommation un objet d'art doit se répéter (peut-être parfois avec de lègères différences d'un objet à l'autre), se "cloner" pour être présent dans plusieurs lieux à la fois. De la même façon qu'un modèle de voiture se décline en break, coupé...

Je pense que vous pouvez garder l'image grammaticale dans ce cas car il est évident (pour moi )  qu'il s'agit de la volonté délibérée d'employer ce mot.
Et les lecteurs espagnols se poseront la même question que nous .

Attendez d'autres opinions.
Au revoir, hasta luego.


----------



## Inaxio L

Yo creo que "repetirse de" feria en bienal etc. queda bien en castellano, como significado de reiteración, redundancia... (aburrimiento).


----------



## Paquita

Si pudieras encontrar un equivalente de "repetirse" que NO sugiriera aburrimiento...Precisamente utilizaron "se décliner" para indicar que se cambia algo cada vez, que no es pura repetición aburrida, que hay un toque distinto, por muy pequeño que sea...


----------



## Inaxio L

Creo que el autor se ha dado una licencia al emplear esta palabra, y creo que la palabra "recalar" para este caso vendría bien, con connotación marítima pero también mercantil, que es de lo que está hablando (su movilidad y carácter mercantil).


----------



## Gévy

Hola Inaxio:

Creo que recalar no es la idea de la frase francesa ni la traducción adecuada. 

Como te han dicho, tienes que encontrar un verbo que implique exposiciones algo distintas dentro de la continuidad y en lugares distintos.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Inaxio L

Bueno, si la inspiración me lo permité intentaré otra palabra, se agradecen más sugerencias. Merci


----------



## Gévy

Hola de nuevo:

Según tú, que tienes el texto entero delante de los ojos, lo dice en plan positivo o negativo:¿ es algo bueno o malo? Esto también podría ayudarnos a encontrar la palabra correcta.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Inaxio L

Hola: es negativo, el arte como algo pasivo. La idea se resumiría en:

Certes, elles gardent leurs qualités d’objets spécifiques, leur force de présence. Mais à cela s’oppose une tendance forte à la dilution dans la marchandise, dans l’indifférencié, l’absence de critères et d’exigences autres que ceux, volatiles, du goût individuel.


----------



## Bachua45

Segun el contexto de la frase, tambien se podría decir: decantarse
Indica que ha ido modificandose poco a poco. Luego entonces, Se ha decantado......


----------



## ::tinta::

Para mí es "multiplicarse". Yo me he encontrado con esa expresión en la frase "L'image du Che se décline désormais dans des tee-shirts...". Para mí, la idea de que el arte _se multiplica_ en ferias, bienales, etc. da cuenta de esa automatización que exige la frase original. ¿Qué opinan?
O también "se reproduce"...


----------



## Dood

Bonsoir,
Je pense que dans ce cas précis l'accent est plutôt mis sur l'aspect "produit de consommation "des oeuvres d'art, comme il a été suggéré ici auparavant. Cette lecture va dans le sens de la définition du Robert "Donner plusieurs formes *(à un produit)*" (je souligne).
Ainsi, les biennales ou galeries sont autant d'(hyper)marchés de l'art dans lesquels on trouve des produits qui, grosso modo, se ressemblent un peu tous, comme s'ils faisaient partie d'une même série.
L'attaque vise donc aussi bien le marché de l'art que les artistes, ou du moins ceux qui font partie du "circuit".
En ce qui concerne la traduction, je proposerais quelque chose comme
"En cuanto a las obras arte, cotizadas, jerarquizadas y globalizadas, las puede encontrar en toda buena bienal, feria o galeria." 
Je m'éloigne un peu (beaucoup) de la phrase de départ mais il me semble que l'esprit est respecté...
Pardon pour ce long et vraisemblablement peu clair post; trop d'heures de traduction par jour tuent la traduction!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches Dood, bonne nuit et bienvenue parmi nous,

Más que alejarse me parece que obvia la dificultad . pero su frase puede ser otro punto de partida de reflexión.
Si con _se décliner_ el autor es claramente crítico quizá esta crítica se deba transmitir con _encontrar_.
Si retomo su frase y solo añado:
- *se* las puede encontrar 

Pero en su traducción veo otro problema:
- _en toda buena bienal, feria o galería_. En francés _de ... en ... _indica peregrinación, movimiento que, creo, debe ser respetado.

Por otra parte me preguntaba si _customizar _no podría en ciertos contextos utilizarse para _se décliner_. 
Soy consciente de que 
1- no está reconocido por la RAE; 
2- se aleja algo pero creo que los objetos de artes _se déclinent_ según la sensibilidad el gusto y sensibilidad de los clientes que visitarán tal o tal evento. 
Solo una idea 

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Dood

Buenos días, ¡gracias Cintia & Martine por la bienvenida!
No estoy seguro de entender por qué mi traducción obvia la dificultad... Me pareció evidente a esas alturas de la discusión que "se décliner" no tiene una traducción exacta (¡o si la tiene a nadie se le ha ocurrido por ahora!), con lo que supuse que intentar transmitir todo el sentido de otra manera era una buena opción, en términos de traducción.
El añadido de "se", desde mi punto de vista, cambia simplemente la persona. Pasamos de un "usted" a un impersonal. Justamente yo quería que la frase se dirigiera al lector, a modo de eco de los miles de anuncios publicitarios que solían terminar así (o de manera similar). Ahí ponía yo la traducción de "se décliner", en el paralelo con los productos fabricados en serie y anunciados por televisión y radio. Pero ¡supongo que no estaba lo suficientemente claro! Tal vez habría que remarcar mejor la intención, pero sigo creyendo que no es una mala opción para traducir esta frase.
Por último, su crítica sobre _de ... en _me parece muy acertada. No me fijé en ese aspecto al proponer la traducción. Habría que pensar en una manera de introducir ese matiz (¡si es que a alguien le interesa mi opción, claro está!)
¡Hasta luego!


----------



## jprr

Peut-être tourner la difficulté en passant du verbe "se décliner" au nom ?...
declinación o *desinencia*
Pas très facile tout ça - en plus cet usage de "se décliner" avec l'image des fléxions ajoutées au mot tend à se généraliser et à être employé pour tout et n'importe quoi.


----------



## SIL22

Hola a todos!
Para seguir con "se décliner" ji ji les cuento que tengo que traducirlo en la siguiente frase: "Sans grande originalité, la carte (del restaurant) *se décline* dans des genres variés" después de leer todos los análisis que ustedes hicieron me hago una pregunta yo: ¿cabe la palabra *recalar* en este caso?
Espero comentarios
Sil22


----------



## saintest66

Un commentaire bien tardif!
Au bout de quelques heures de traduction, mes réflexes ne jouent plus très bien, d'où mon appel pour "se décliner"; il est évident que ce verbe est utilisé à tort et à travers (snobisme) et les dictionnaires sont en retard sur la langue de chaque jour. Même le très "moderne" TLFi ne donne pas cette acception, souvent employée, et qui dérive naturellement de la déclinaison latine, décliner son nom, etc. Le sens le plus évident dans ce cas est celui de "se présenter sous des formes différentes"; d'où presentarse qui "colle" parfaitement à mon texte. Signe évident qu'il faut que j'arrête. Salut à tous


----------



## sacnils

Nueva pregunta
hilos unidos
​
Hola! 

¿Como se diría "se décline" en español en el siguiente contexto? 

*Notre pain d'épices se décline en 2 recettes* 

Nuestro pan de miel es disponible en 2 recetas? Hmm no me suena muy bien...

¡Gracias de antemano!


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Podrías utilizar "presentarse":


> Este _pastel puede presentarse_ en dos formas; si se prefiere dulce hay que espolvorearlos con azúcar rubio, .....


o "*proponemos 2 recetas de pan de ...*"


----------



## Nikem

¿Cuál es el significado de "se décliner" en esta frase?:

Le processus de criminalisation en est la clef. Il *se décline* en incriminations, renvois, poursuites et sanctions.
Mi intento es éste:

  El proceso de criminalización es la clave de ello; *se hace presente/se da a conocer* en incriminaciones, remisiones, persecuciones y sanciones.


----------



## Jaime Bien

Hola, yo creo que algunas de estas ideas podrían encajar bien:

- se manifiesta en
- coge (toma) la forma de
- bajo la forma de
- se presenta (manifiesta, hace presente) bajo la forma de

Saludos


----------



## connie77

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai des problèmes avec l'emploi du verbe "décliner".
Voilà la phrase que je traduis: 
Les objectifs de la Division Desing _se déclinent_ dans toutes les Directions de la Division de façon cohérente, réaliste et crédible.

Ma traduction: Los objetivos de la División de Diseño *se aplican* / *se adaptan* a todas las Direcciones de la División de manera coherente, realista y creible. 

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide.


----------



## Jaime Bien

Hola,

Yo más bien diría en este caso que "Los objetivos son asumidos por todas las Direcciones de manera coherente, ralista y creíble".

O le daría la vuelta a la frase: "Todas las Direcciones comparten (o asumen) los objetivos de una manera coherente, realita y creíble".

Un saludo


----------



## Coque

Bachua45 said:


> Segun el contexto de la frase, tambien se podría decir: decantarse
> Indica que ha ido modificandose poco a poco. Luego entonces, Se ha decantado......



Me resolviste la vida, Bachua! Pasé siglos pasé buscando ese sentido de "se décliner" en español. No lograba pasar de "derivarse" u opciones igualmente imprecisas o inadecuadas... pero sabía que se escondía una más precisa en alguna parte de mi cerebelo. Gracias mil.


----------



## swift

A mí no me queda claro cómo calzaría “decantarse”. En francés, tal como indica Le Robert, “décliner” significa:





> Donner plusieurs formes à (un produit). _Décliner un tissu en plusieurs couleurs_.


En el uso pronominal, significa “adoptar o manifestarse en diversas formas”. ¿Con cuál acepción de “decantarse” se correspondería? 🤔

Y, como siempre, sin una oración concreta contextualizada, solo podemos hacer elucubraciones infructuosas.


----------



## Coque

swift said:


> A mí no me queda claro cómo calzaría “decantarse”. En francés, tal como indica Le Robert, “décliner” significa:En el uso pronominal, significa “adoptar o manifestarse en diversas formas”. ¿Con cuál acepción de “decantarse” se correspondería? 🤔
> 
> Y, como siempre, sin una oración concreta contextualizada, solo podemos hacer elucubraciones infructuosas.



...con la forma pronominal "manifestarse en diversas formas". Aunque creo que emplear "decantarse" para expresar eso es mas bien un uso, en español.


----------



## swift

Coque said:


> Aunque creo que emplear “decantarse” para expresar eso es más bien un uso, en español.


¿Qué significa eso? 

Seguimos sin oración contextualizada, así que estamos simplemente elucubrando. Esto es lo que indica el DLE para “decantarse” (implica que el sujeto es una persona o una entidad):





> 4. prnl. Inclinarse, tomar partido, decidirse.
> 
> decantar | Diccionario de la lengua española


----------

